# Fisher's Response to buying a new push plates for a 02 tacoma



## jonnyb76 (Jul 26, 2007)

"Sorry but fisher does not make them for your truck but there is a company in
mass that purchased all the the prints"

Newman's welding
176 carpenter street
Seekonk,mass 02771
1-508-761-8203

Gonna give them a ring if i can't revive my push plates.
Anyone ever contact this place??


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Call Brake and Clutch in Mass, Universal in CT or Burquip in New York. Fisher made plates for that truck. I forget the part number, but I will bet some of the bigger places still have a set or two collecting dust.


----------



## jonnyb76 (Jul 26, 2007)

A Coworker has a good friend who is a welder/fabricator who seriously fixed it up Awesome!
Cost me $200.
Thanks for the heads up on the bigger dealers i will keep that in my back pocket!


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

That's weird, I have a 2001 Tacoma is just got this year, went to a Fisher dealer on seacoast, had them installed, ......at least ur all set!


----------



## jonnyb76 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Again a late response*

Do you mind my asking how much the new mount cost?


----------

